
Ask HN: How much maintenance time do your side projects require? - jjallen
What is a realistic amount of time it takes, say per month, to maintain a medium-sized (hard to define, but I think you get my drift) web app?
======
PaulHoule
It's hard to put a number on this.

I have had some sites that run for months without being looked at at all.

Sometimes a big chunk of work comes up all at once though.

------
mfluderx
It depends on how much automation you build in.

I just resurrected a side project web app from a few years ago that is
completely automated, but it is not very complicated so it probably doesn't
count as your defined medium-sized web app.

I have no user registration for one thing, as my side project doesn't really
need it and I hate having to register on sites to do the simplest things.

I do still check the web app about once a month for about an hour, just to run
a check on things and make updates if needed, like changes to marketing copy.

------
tmaly
so far about an hour every 6 months. But I am working on a new look and major
features so this will take considerable time.

